# Tourbericht: Meine Sylvestertour



## Rabbit (1. Januar 2002)

Sylvestertour 2001 - Ein Wintertraum

Hier nun der Bericht meiner wirklich letzten Tour im Jahr 2001:

Wie ich zu meiner Überraschung am Sylvestermorgen feststellen konnte, gab es in der Nacht und bis in den späten Morgen hinein etwa 2-3 cm Neuschnee . Gegen ca. 10:00 Uhr kam die Sonne heraus und bescherte uns den ganzen Tag ein Kaiserwetter (wirklich kein Wölkchen am Himmel).
Trotz der negativen Erfahrungen mit den Bodenbeschaffenheiten am 29.12 (gefrorener Schneematsch mit entsprechend vielen Fußabdrücken von Fußgängern) schrie dieses Wetter förmlich nach einem Ausritt.
So setzte ich mich also gegen 11:25 Uhr in Richtung Stellmoorer Tunneltal in bewegung.
Den ersten knappen Kilometer fuhr ich auf der Strasse, da sich der Fuss- und Radweg trotzt des Neuschnees als unbefahrbar erwies, woraufhin ich auch beschloß die Tour weniger Singletraillastig zu gestalten.
Der Anschließende Feldweg erwies dann als ausgesprochen gut befahrbar, sofern man sich etwas rechts oder links des Weges hielt. Die dünne Schicht Neuschnee machte den Untergrund recht griffig und ich kam zügig voran, ja sogar die Tachoanzeige bewegte sich im zweistelligen Bereich (1 Punkt) 
Die "schwebenden" Brücken durch das Feuchtgebiet "Ahrensfelder Teich" waren natürlich unfahrbar, so daß hier die erste Schiebepassage fällig war (2 Punkte).
Die restlichen Wege durch's Stellmoor waren wieder prima befahrbar.
Auf Nebenstrassen ging es dann über Ahrensfelde nach Schmalenbeck und von dort weiter nach Siek.
Von Siek führte die Tour weiter auf dem asphaltierten Radweg ( -1 Punkt) neben der Landstrasse über Großensee nach Trittau. Wie sich zeigen sollte wurde der Radweg wohl an einigen Stellen an diesem Tag von mir als Erster befahren, erkannbar an der noch geschlossenen Schneedecke (1 Punkt). Viele Jogger kamen mir auf dem Weg zwischen Siek und Großensee entgegen, jedoch ist es mir nicht gelungen herauszubekommen, ob es sich vielleicht um einen veranstaltetem Sylvesterlauf handelte oder diese vemehrte Ansammlung eher ein Zufall war (-1 Punkt wegen nicht erfolgreicher Aufklärungsarbeit).
In Trittau führte mich meine Tour zunächst zur alten Wassermühle am Mühlenteich um dort eine kurze Rast einzulegen um einen Müsliriegel plus einem Schluck leicht frostiger Apfelschorle meinem ausgezerrtem Körper zuzuführen (2 Punkte).
Von hier ging es nun direkt in's NSG-Hahnheide. Zunächst den Sängerberg hinauf, den Hohenfelder Damm querend durch eine traumhaft schöne Winterlandschaft bis hoch zum Aussichtsturm auf dem Hahnheider Berg (99m). Auch hier waren die letzten paar Meter rauf zum Turm nur durch schieben zu bewältigen (2 Punkte).
Nachdem der Turm erklommen wurde und die herrliche Aussicht über die stormaner Schweiz genossen werden konnte gab's noch eine Banane und einen weiteren Schluck frostiger Apfelschorle um den Körper weiter zu stählen (1 Punkt).
Nun mußte nach einem befahrbaren Weg hinunter vom Berg gesucht werden. Von den 3 Alternativen erwies sich nur ein sich um den Berg windender Singletrail als befahrbar, welcher dann von mir unter tosendem Beifall und Sprüchen wie "Vollgas, der restliche Weg ist frei"  von weiteren Turmtouristen stehend gemeistert wurde (1 Punkt).
Für den Rückweg durch das NSG wählte ich die gleiche Strecke wie auf dem Hinweg, wußte ich doch, daß dieser gut befahrbar war (-2 Punkte).
Von Trittau wählte ich dann für meinen Rückweg nach Ahrensburg die Strecke über Lütjensee um nochmal am Nordstrand vom Großensee vorbeizuschauen, eine der wenigen frei zugänglichen Stellen zum See.
Von dort führte mich dann der Radwanderweg nach Hoisdorf und weiter ging es dann über Großhansdorf zurück nach Ahrensburg.

*Tourdaten:*
Gesamtstrecke: 55 km
    Durchschnitt: 17 km/h
                  Zeit: 3:15 Std.
              V-max: 37,7 km/h

*Sturzstatistik:* 1 (3 Punkte  )

Bilder gibt's hier 

Overlay für die Top50 hier:


----------



## Rabbit (1. Januar 2002)

Hier mal ein nettes Bildchen aus der Sammlung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2002)

Grüße nach Hamburg!

Sag mal Harry, findest du es nicht obskur, dass du dir zeimlich viele Punkte für so Sachen wie "Schieben" oder "Essen" gegeben hast? Überdenke bitte deine Punktevergabe und ändere das im Artikel.

Sonst müssen wir beim nächsten SfdW darüber beraten und dir eventuell unehrenhaft Punkte subtrahieren.

Von mir bekommst jedenfalls dicken Respekt. Ich habe mich ja gestern auch noch aufs Bike gesetzt, bin aber nur Straße gefahren. Dafür aber 80 km. Aber das weißt du ja sicher alles schon.

Bis demnächst, Marcus


----------



## Rabbit (1. Januar 2002)

Mein lieber Marcus,

ich möchte ja nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber da es das Hauptquartier schon für nötig hält seinen Mitgliedern Punkte für sinnlose Warterei, Herumuriniererei und eben auch einfachen Riegelverzehr zu vergeben damit sich auf deren Punktekonto überhaupt etwas tut (siehe auch sketchers Kommentar zu der o.g. Tour), so sind meine Punkte ja wohl nicht unehrenhafter. Verdiente ich mir diese doch zumindest durch schweißtreibende Schieberei und Völlerei 

Ich zitiere aus deinem Bericht im Dejaveau-Beitrag:
_Als ich am Bahnsteig ankam warteten dort schon pünktlichst (je 1 Punkt) rifli und G.._
Und weiter:
_Rob und G. erleichterten sich noch eben an einem Reklameschild (sah übrigens gut aus; wie die Penner, je 1 Punkt)_
Oder eben auch:
_Kurze Zeit später sah ich rifli und rob auf einer Wegekreuzung eine Bank warm halten und ihre Riegel aufzehren (je 1 Punkt).
_
Selbst wenn dieser Punkt nicht für den Riegelverzehr vergeben wurde sondern für das bloße Warmsitzen der Bank mit den Pupä*schen , so kann ich hier keinerlei Anzeichen für heroische Taten, welche für den Verleih eines ESP sprechen würden, erkennen.
Und dann noch dieser:
_G. kam fast gleichzeitig mit mir an und auch wir schmausten erstmal ein bisschen (auch je 1 Punkt)._

Insofern bin ich gerne bereit über meine eigenmächtige Punktevergabe auf dem nächstem SfdW Rechenschaft abzulegen und die volle Verantwortung zu übernehmen, vorrausgesetzt die Kosten für die Anreise werden vom Hauptquartier getragen 

Ich bitte des weiteren um die Aufnahme von folgendem Tagesordnungspunkt auf dem nächsten SfdW in der Hauptstadt:
*Erstellen eines Kataloges über Taten, die eine Verleihung von ESP's gerechtfertigen*
Dieser sollte dann nach eingehender Prüfung allen Aussenposten übermittelt werden um künftigen "Fehlverleihungen" vorzubeugen.
Hochachtungsvoll, 
Rabbit - AP d. ESK B/B in HH -


----------



## rob (1. Januar 2002)

respekt für eure beiden jahresabschlußtouren!
das foto ist richtig genial, rabbit - superschöne gegenlichtaufnahme! 

zu der punktevergabe während der dejavu-tour: wir hätten, angesichts der extremheit dieser tour eigentlich garnicht aufzählen brauchen für welche genauen situationen die einzelnen esp's vergeben wurden. und außerdem: rikman isn moderator. und die punkte die ein moderator vergibt stimmen - egal wie ungewöhnlich sie für einem außenstehenden erscheinen mögen!

  

rob


----------



## Marcus (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo Harry,

sorry, ich dachte, du merkst es nicht, dass auch wir bei der Punktevergabe "etwas großzügig" waren. 

In diesem Sinne nehme ich natürlich meine gestrigen Äußerungen zurück und verneige mich ehrenvoll vor unserem Hamburger Außenposten! 

PS: <provo-mode>Du bist ja ganz schön viel Straße gefahren, hä?</provo-mode>

Grüße nach Hamburg, Marcus


----------



## sketcher (2. Januar 2002)

Moin moin Rabbit,

feine Tour und feine Bilder! Jo, bei den Wetterverhältnissen macht's Spaß 
Bin gestern zum nahegelegenden Hülfensberg gefahren. Freundliche Touris haben dort den Weg nach oben schön festgetrampelt, so daß meine Reifen alle Steigungen bewältigt haben. Puh, da muß man schön den "runden Tritt" pflegen, sonst wird's nix.

Ansonsten scheint ein Wintertief für den ESK zu drohen. Touren werden vorzeitig abgebrochen, über's Wetter wird gejammert, Rikman schreibt Entschuldigungen und Jockel geht  _spazieren_. Von der willkürlichen Verteilung von ESP ganz zu schweigen.

Aber jetzt fängt ja ein neues Jahr an und alle fassen gute Vorsätze. Wenn der Oberst seinen Laden wieder übernimmt und in Form bringt, sollte bis zum Frühjahr der alte Geist wieder Einzug gehalten haben ins *Eisenschweinkader!* 

In diesem Sinne grüßt
sketcher


----------



## Rabbit (2. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Hallo Harry,
> PS: <provo-mode>Du bist ja ganz schön viel Straße gefahren, hä?</provo-mode>
> 
> Grüße nach Hamburg, Marcus *


<Ausrede-mode>Naja, ich hatte es halt eilig. Zu dieser Jahreszeit wird's ja immer so schnell dunkel  </Ausrede-mode>

@All: Der Winter hielt hier in HH wirklich nur den einen Tag. Heute ist die ganze weiße Pracht bereits wieder dahingeschmolzen.
Deswegen freut es mich besonderst, daß ich diesen schönen Tag genutzt hatte.

@rob: Ja, über das Bild habe ich mich auch gewundert, hat meine DigiCam dieses doch im Automatikmode so prächtig hinbekommen. Auch die anderen Gegenlichtaufnahmen sind durch einfachen Klick auf den Auslöser entstanden. Darüber war ich selbst ganz erstaunt 

cu, Harry


----------



## Marcus (2. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *Ansonsten scheint ein Wintertief für den ESK zu drohen. Touren werden vorzeitig abgebrochen, über's Wetter wird gejammert, Rikman schreibt Entschuldigungen und Jockel geht  spazieren. Von der willkürlichen Verteilung von ESP ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Aber jetzt fängt ja ein neues Jahr an und alle fassen gute Vorsätze. Wenn der Oberst seinen Laden wieder übernimmt und in Form bringt, sollte bis zum Frühjahr der alte Geist wieder Einzug gehalten haben ins Eisenschweinkader!
> ...



Hallo sketcher,

eins vorweg: ich bin gerade im Nordforum und damit auf potenziell gefährlichem Gebiet.

Ich gelobe hiermit, mich in diesem Jahr nicht ein einziges Mal in diesem Forum (ernsthaft) zu entschuldigen. Solltest du mich wider Erwarten doch einmal dabei erwischen, so darfst du eine Strichliste führen. Die Anzahl der Striche entscheidet dann, wie oft ich deine "Tin Lizzy" waschen und putzen muss. Ich denke, sie würde sich freuen, vor allem, wenn denn mein "Homer" daneben steht, aber sie wird eben leider nicht in den Genuss kommen.


----------



## jockel (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo Rabbit und ein gesundes neues Jahr auch für die tapferen Kämpen an den Gestaden der norddeutschen Küste.

Da hast Du ja eine Traumtour gehabt. Die Bilder sind wirklich prächtig (ich setze mal voraus, daß Du tatsächlich selbst geschossen hast und nicht aus irgendeinem Wanderführer "gestohlen" hast  ). Allerdings solltest Du mal mit der Webgewerkschaft reden, erstaunlich viele Deiner Bilder haben "Kaffeepause".

Solch ein Wetter hatte ich auch in meinem Kurzurlaub, nur eben leider kein Rad dabei  .
Was solls, heute habe ich mich wieder prächtig gefühlt bei der Fortsetzung der persönlichen Vaiante von Holiday on Ice  . So ein Scheiß aber auch. Komplett überfrorene Wege oder eben ca. 10-15cm Harsch. Was soll's, daß schult ungemein die Fall- und AlsWäreNixGewesen-Aufstehtechnik.
Ich ziehe derzeit ernsthaft in Erwägung, mir einen Satz Spikereifen zuzulegen. Das gibt zwar, aufgrund des Weichwursteffektes, kräftig Punktabzug (kann aber durch Wahl extraschmaler und nur mit extrem hohen Luftdruck zu fahrender Exemplare abgemildert werden), aber durch das hoffentlich mehr an Kilometern auch wieder Punktzuwachs  .

Mal sehen, ob das mit dem für 2002 avisierten Gipfeltreffen (Arbeitsname: Pioniermanöver Schneeflocke) was wird. Ich für meinen Teil bin derzeit noch ganz zuversichtlich


----------



## Rabbit (2. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von jockel _
> *Allerdings solltest Du mal mit der Webgewerkschaft reden, erstaunlich viele Deiner Bilder haben "Kaffeepause".
> *


Ja, 12move scheint nicht der beste "Provider" zu sein. Habe die Bilder da eigentlich auch nur aus der Notlage heraus eingestellt, weil der Bischi ja wohl noch in Amsterdam ist und ich kein Passwort für Happy-Trails hatte 
Aber das nächste mal werde ich's mal auf web.de versuchen, da habe ich ja auch 'nen Freemail-Account und ich glaube auch dort 10MB Webspace zu haben.
Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin ja auch so Fit, daß mich Bischi dann mal an seinen Seiten auf Happy-Trails rumwerkeln läßt ... save often, save early!!!! 

BTW: Wollen mal hoffen das coffeemaker da nicht hinter steckt, sonst kriegt die was von mir zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupus (3. Januar 2002)

Hallo Rabbit,

das sieht ja richtig heimelig aus bei Dir im Nord-Osten !

Zum Thema Spikes: Bin mal mit meinen Nokia´s einen vereisten Rodelhand den Feldberg im Taunus hochgefahren. Unbedingt zu empfehlen !

Die nächsten zwei WoEnd´s geht´s übrigens wieder durch die HaHüs (danach wohl auch...)

CU
Lupus


----------



## Menis (9. Januar 2002)

obergeiler bericht und jede menge sowieso gerechtfertigte eisenschweinpunkte (für qualität der fotos und allein-durch-den-schnee-fahr-härtepunkte). bin eben erst über deinen bericht gestolpert - deshalb der späte kommentar. bis bald....menis


----------



## Rabbit (10. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *obergeiler bericht und jede menge sowieso gerechtfertigte eisenschweinpunkte (für qualität der fotos und allein-durch-den-schnee-fahr-härtepunkte). bin eben erst über deinen bericht gestolpert - deshalb der späte kommentar. bis bald....menis *


Danke für die Blumen! 

Und wieder etwas aus dem ESP-Katalog dazugelernt:
_allein-durch-den-schnee-fahr-härtepunkte_

Schade nur, daß der WW  (Weiße Winter ;-) hier in HH eben nur diesen einen Tag andauerte 
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird's ja nochmal, wer weiß


----------



## Husten (10. Januar 2002)

Hi Rabbit,

schöne Tour, sehr schöne Bilder.

Das Thema Eisenschweinpunkte ist bereits auf Anregung von Sketcher an anderer Stelle umfangreich und natürlich sehr lesenswert behandelt worden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10495

Recht habt Ihr Nordlichter: Die eisige Glasur mit der Gevatter Frost Forst und Flur im Reiche Brandenburg überzogen hat, ummantelt auch die Herzen all jener armen Eisenschweine, die ihre Rösser nicht mit den wertvollen Zaubereisen auszurüsten vermögen. 

Und so hängt welk das schlaffe, untrainierte Fleisch von den morschen Knochen meiner Beine. Träge hebe ich das müde Haupt und mit gebrochener, zittriger Stimme verkünde ich: Den harten Ritten des letzten Herbstes hat mein Körper Tribut zahlen müssen, ich habe mich gar der Völlerei, des Jammerns und anderer unaussprechlicher Untugenden hingegeben.

Aber wehe es wagt ein Eisenschwein aus der Ferne, das bis jetzt noch nie eine Lanze im freundlichen Wettstreit mit mir brach, Urteil über mich zu richten! Dieses Privileg ist den wackeren Schweinen vorbehalten, die auf gemeinsamen Kreuzzügen meine wahren Qualitäten kennen gelernt haben.  

Und so sehe ich voller Sehnsucht und Tatendrang der ersten Zusammenkunft aller Eisenschweine (Pioniermanöver Schneeflocke) im Frühjahr entgegen, um mit wundersam neu entfachter Kraft, die jetzt noch wie ein zartes Flämmchen tief im Innern meines ermatteten Körpers ungebrochen schlummert, an meine sagenhaften Taten anzuknüpfen, auf dass euch, um Luft ringend, das vorschnelle Gerede im Halse steckenbleibet.

    

Bis denn,
euer Husten


----------

